# Speaking of Gorillas smoking Cigars



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

...that gorilla has it better than most of us!


well... except bamadoc.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I have heard of someone with a monkey on their back.
But this is the CS view of the world.

Sort of turns the world upside down, huh? :tu


----------



## scoutmaster022 (Feb 1, 2007)

All we need is an organ grinder:r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

scoutmaster022 said:


> All we need is an organ grinder:r


I thought that's what she was doing.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

lancemoreland said:


>


why does it look like she has a bigger set 'o balls than the gorilla?!


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

You just need a better angle


----------

